# Yoga classes in JLT



## melanie0512 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know of yoga classes in the JLT area at a reasonable price?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## syed.ali.hassan (May 20, 2011)

Hi there, have you found any youga classes? im also interested , kindly let me know if u found, i will join you ..thanks


----------

